# Tecumseh rebuild



## catpuff (Jan 29, 2005)

Got an old Tecumseh that needs rebuilding. Is this something the
average guy can due or should I take it to a pro? Is their any good
easy to understand manuals I could use?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well i'm gonna tell you this, a tec is probablly the most picky engine when it comes to clearences etc. you could but you'll need some special tools and some manuals, parts diagrahms and a spec sheet with all the clearances etc, to rebuild it without screwing up. this way is cheaper then getting it done by a pro but having it done by a pro will ensure no messups and if there are messups they must replace or fix it under their warranty if they carry one. but yeah you can do it for sure. what hp rating is it anyway and what type, 4 cycle or 2, smaller ones are easier.


----------



## catpuff (Jan 29, 2005)

VH70, (7HP) off an old John Deere lawn Tractor im redoing. 
Thanks for your insight, bugman


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well either way you go, keep it going. i myself have a 8hp briggs murray riding tractor, pulls with the big hp.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

you can do it ! not hard @ all


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

catpuff
You can get a manual to d/l here. http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf

snoman


----------



## catpuff (Jan 29, 2005)

*snoman*

Thanks for the manual. It is the best I have seen. I owe you a beer or 2.
Thanks again.


----------

